# Who owns this site?



## terrorTTwin (Oct 29, 2010)

Great place this and just wondered who runs, owns and maintains it. Who is/are icandi? Who is 'kmpowell' and who is 'jae'? Lot's of people listed as mods but I've not seen some of them on here at all!

Johnny


----------

